
Seducing Mussolini - pepys
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/02/seducing-mussolini/
======
lkrubner
It's interesting that certain constellations of personality traits seem to
travel together, even in different cultures, and in different centuries. The
cult-of-personality goes with the authoritarianism, which goes with the desire
to delegitimate all criticism, which goes with particular ideas about sex, and
the relations between men and women. So again, in 2017, we see the revival of
the same united set of personality attributes that are described from the
1930s:

\-----------------------

 _At first Claretta was brusquely mauled by Mussolini under his desk or on
mattress-like cushions installed for the purpose. Towards the end of his
23-year-dictatorship, however, the Duce’s potency inevitably diminished and he
became addicted to a German-manufactured aphrodisiac pill trademarked
Hormovin. Taking this prototype Viagra was, in some ways, a political act as
it served to prolong the myth of the Duce as the one who never flagged. Not
only did he squeeze women’s breasts as if they were ‘rubber automobile horns’
(in the words of one of his British biographers), he routinely made for their
genitals, Trump-style._

~~~
tgragnato
Definitely! Being Italian, I find the whole Trump-style so soo sooo rétro, and
my family is amused by his improbableness too. He reminds us of our
(admittedly not so dignified) past.

~~~
wavefunction
Sadly your last one Silvio was involved in that international right-wing
manufacture of the "Yellow Cake documents" so buffoons that they may be in
many ways, these sorts are very dangerous when enabled without limit.

~~~
tgragnato
I've never understood what happened with that vicissitude...

Specifying: what I wrote does not mean I think they should get a free-pass,
quite the contrary!

